
Why aren't there any viruses that make animals stronger? - soundsop
http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/msmjo/why_arent_there_any_virus_or_pathogens_that_make/
======
RodgerTheGreat
I recall reading once about viruses that would infect dying algal cells,
repair UV damage and generally patch things together enough to assemble a new
generation of viral capsids. The closest thing I could find with a quick
search is this article about coral:

"Research on cyanophages and vibriophages has revealed that under certain
conditions viruses have the potential to help symbiotic algae repair damaged
PSII reactions centers, increase their nutrient uptake, survive heightened
thermal stress, and fight off bacterial pathogens. Viruses that can perform
such tasks could be highly advantageous to corals in periods of global warming
and periods of heightened human disturbances.Cyanophages and Vibriophages,
that are prevented from becoming solely cheaters that rob the coral algal
symbiosis of the nutrients it produces, could be considered a third partner in
the coral zooxanthellae symbiosis that helps keep the coral healthy and allows
the symbiotic relationship to be maintained."

([http://sp11symbiosis.providence.wikispaces.net/Coral-
Virus+S...](http://sp11symbiosis.providence.wikispaces.net/Coral-
Virus+Symbiosis))

